# Keo 2 Max Carbon and rider weight



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm looking at the Keo 2 Max carbon with the steel axle. I'm at 255# Is it safe? Would the composite make a difference? I'm being told to stay away from the Ti axle. I really wanted the carbon blade... I wrote Look, but no response. Opinions? Experiences? Thanks.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, I know that Speedplay has a weight limit on their Ti pedals and it's well below 255#, IIRC. I think you'd be fine with stainless or Cromo spindles. I rode my Speedplay stainless spindled pedals when I weighed 275 lbs without any apparent problems.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

There is no weight limit on any of the look pedals.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

No stated limit. Look notes the following for the Carbon Blade Ti & Keo Max 2 Carbon:

"Like most of the parts used in the sport of cycling, LOOK pedals and components are designed for normal use. The combination of several factors such as; body weight greater than 100kg or extremely muscu- lar built and very high pedalling supination (pushing toward the exterior of the pedal) can create conditions of abnormal fatigue and increase the risks of damaging the material and caused an accident. It is highly advised that cyclists that fall into these categories should consult a bike fit expert or a doctor that specializes in ergonomics to check their position."

Although not a specific weight limit, they certainly caution re above 100Kg. I wonder if the carbon may fail in some cases. I have used Ultegra pedals for the past 3 yrs w/o incident and was heavier. My LBS recommends firmly against the Ti pedal in my weight range. I wrote Look, but have yet to receive a response.


----------

